# Energy suppliers?



## DLGWRX02

Ok, finally fed up with getting another email from British Gas for yet another price increase due 1st Oct. I've spent most the day crunching numbers and comparing energy tariffs. There's literally 100's of small independent companies I've never heard of. So after sifting through many of them getting quotes I put a little spread sheet together of the top 5 compared to BG (yes I know, I need a life). Here's some of the cheapest I've found.

The price for BG is what I'm paying now, (standard not eco7) not the proposed increase.









Having no experience (as never changed suppliers before) I've read a few reviews on trustedpilot, for outfox the market, some seem positive but there's a few too many negatives for my liking. Bulb, the vast majority seem to be very positive, so that's kinda swaying me towards them. 
Anyone else have suggestions before I finalise the swap, or again if you have or are with a company listed are you happy or you looking to swap soon as you can.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

I use comparison sites and swap regularly over the years.
Really makes me angry of the way the companies calculate things. To me utilities should be made easier as they're essentials. They all work things out differently, standing charges, different prices on different tariffs etc. Imagine petrol stations doing that? There'd be uproar.

Easiest way is to calculate how many units you use approx in a year and use a comparison site. I've always fixed ours for as long as possible. Be careful some have penalties for leaving early.


----------



## Darlofan

Actually changing has never caused me any problems apart from taking weeks!!


----------



## BTS

OVO are great. I'm with them currently and they have been brilliant so far. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Darlofan said:


> I use comparison sites and swap regularly over the years.
> Really makes me angry of the way the companies calculate things. To me utilities should be made easier as they're essentials. They all work things out differently, standing charges, different prices on different tariffs etc. Imagine petrol stations doing that? There'd be uproar.
> 
> Easiest way is to calculate how many units you use approx in a year and use a comparison site. I've always fixed ours for as long as possible. Be careful some have penalties for leaving early.


That's exactly what I've been doing, I know exactly what I've used over the past 365 days to date 2954 kw electric and 6818 kw of gas. Even though I'm on a standard tariff I still have an economy 7 meter fitted so if I needed to swap back any time I could. Just thinking about car charging as most the time it will be plugged in through the evening in to the night, so wandering if I could save by going back to eco7.

Bulb say they will pay any penalties I get and also offer £50 cash back if I use a referral code. Ovo offer free polar plus membership which is about £8 per month so I could use any polar charger in the country for free but just pay for electric received, which would be handy if there were any within 30 miles of me!


----------



## Radish293

Can recommend First Utility. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike13

If you're happy to move to bulb use my refer code and we both get £50,bulb.co.uk/refer/jmichaeladams.


----------



## Starbuck88

I use 'Look after my bills'.

I used them many months ago and just the other night, they were on Dragons Den and got a lot of money for just 3% of their business, so it must be good.

Anyway, I was with British Gas, these people find the best deal and switch you to it, every year, you don't need to do anything. They obviously get commission from the suppliers for pushing customers their way. It costs you nothing.

I'm now with an energy supplier called Affect Energy and both standing charges per day are now 10p a day cheaper for BOTH gas and electric, so 20p cheaper a day before calculating unit cost which is also cheaper and I was on a special BT Price Fix before hand so wasn't paying their top whack.

Here's my referal link, I have no idea what I get if you use it but there you go:

https://lookaftermybills.com/?source=marketing&referral=JAMIE21430

EDIT: Just checked, we both get £20.


----------



## percymon

I swapped from sainsbury to isupply 18 months ago (non eco7). Apart from taking 6 months to validate one of my meters they were ok, zero human contact. Just swapped to Avro , so far they’ve been quite professional with email contact. I’m paying overall the same the next 13 months as I was with isupply which was cheaper than Sainsbury’s before

Outfox the market are always lowest on MSE but I’ve not changed them, if they suddenly lose bargaining power their rates could rise significantly.


----------



## tosh

Martin Lewis
Money saving expert cheap energy club
Checks all suppliers, wider range than lookaftermybills and tells you when to switch. All kick backs are transparent and they split any kick back with you.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/cheapenergyclub


----------



## percymon

@DLGWRX02

I guess by now you have a reasonable feel for the consumption rate on the Leaf -just bear in mind in winter it will be down ca 15-20% due to heater / lights/wipers/wet roads/colder temps etc etc


----------



## DLGWRX02

percymon said:


> @DLGWRX02
> 
> I guess by now you have a reasonable feel for the consumption rate on the Leaf -just bear in mind in winter it will be down ca 15-20% due to heater / lights/wipers/wet roads/colder temps etc etc


Pffft, I havnt waited for winter I'm using all them now.


----------



## percymon

I had a new Leaf for two days, couldn't match the efficiency i get in my 17 plate Leaf - i get 4.6-4.8miles/kWh in summer. Winter more like 4.0 - i have a 21 mile mixed A road commute, but it has lots of elevation changes. The new Leaf i borrowed got me 4.2, noticed the battery doesn't go into regen when off the gas pedal nearly as often as my own car (with or without ePedal active).

In winter don't forget to set the pre heating so its warmed up, defoisted with toasty seats and steering wheel whilst plugged into the mains


----------



## Mikesphotaes

I changed to Bulb at the beginning of the year and am extremely happy with both their communication and price.


----------



## petemattw

depending on how much energy you use, standard can be the cheaper option as generally there's no standing charge with it - so check yours as you state there is in your table?

Secondly i'd suggest just moving onto any product with BG for ease of use. From sp[ring next year the price cap is coming in to effect and so in the early part of next year suppliers will offer silly deals to attract as many customers as possible before price cap as this will kill the switching market... You've got the UK government to thank for that, in the name of protecting the consumer they are reducing competition!


----------



## c87reed

Once you know the useage it’s a dodle to compare. I use the MSE cheap energy club amonst others, I also check the likes of quidco for cashback incentives because that can soon make a more expensive tariff the cheapest. Don’t assume that dual fuel is the cheapest, especially as you’re looking at the dual tariff elec. My gas is a lot cheaper than those in the table both for standing and kwh rate so worth a check. Whilst I was at uni I arranged the utilities and earned £170 in cashback, than covered my part of the bills.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Radish293 said:


> Can recommend First Utility.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here. Mines fixed for 16 months and no issues so far

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

percymon said:


> I had a new Leaf for two days, couldn't match the efficiency i get in my 17 plate Leaf - i get 4.6-4.8miles/kWh in summer. Winter more like 4.0 - i have a 21 mile mixed A road commute, but it has lots of elevation changes. The new Leaf i borrowed got me 4.2, noticed the battery doesn't go into regen when off the gas pedal nearly as often as my own car (with or without ePedal active).
> 
> In winter don't forget to set the pre heating so its warmed up, defoisted with toasty seats and steering wheel whilst plugged into the mains


i can't get the nissan you+ app on my phone so i'm unable to preset my heating been trying for absolutely ages, gave up now.


----------



## percymon

DLGWRX02 said:


> i can't get the nissan you+ app on my phone so i'm unable to preset my heating been trying for absolutely ages, gave up now.


You can set it via the menu on the main dash screen - it'll,be in the zero emissions menu, doubt the newer car is much different menu wise.

The you+ app is very hit n miss, most dealers don't know how to set it up and Nissan CS are bit n miss with it too. You need the motor number from the engine block, without that you'll get nowhere.


----------



## stealthwolf

I record my usage over the course of a year and use that to help me choose suppliers. I've used uswitch and MSE comparison sites but beware of the "savings". I find the £300 savings are against the standard tariff once your current tariff ends, and not against your current tariff.


----------



## Taxboy

tosh said:


> Martin Lewis
> Money saving expert cheap energy club
> Checks all suppliers, wider range than lookaftermybills and tells you when to switch. All kick backs are transparent and they split any kick back with you.
> 
> https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/cheapenergyclub


Me too. My rebate came very quickly. My fixed tariff expires in October...... I don't expect any supplier to reduce what I currently pay !!!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

Martin Lewis money saving expert here too just changed to Avro


----------



## Kev_mk3

I moved to Bulb as I was recommended them no fees and £50 cash back for a referral. If you have get out charges they pay them for you. In form you 60 days before any changes so if you want to leave you can at no cost.

Been brilliant so far


----------



## LeeH

I’m with pure planet this year, £40 Quidco also. 

Give them a try, my lights and hob are working just the same after the switch....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ncd

Don't forget though, cashback through Quidco, Topcashback, etc is not 100% guaranteed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

stealthwolf said:


> I record my usage over the course of a year and use that to help me choose suppliers. I've used uswitch and MSE comparison sites but beware of the "savings". I find the £300 savings are against the standard tariff once your current tariff ends, and not against your current tariff.


MSE Energy Club will allow you to put in your current tariff; you then set the saving that you'll move for (e.g. 60 quid a year) and it will only email you if you can make that saving. Put in your actual figures from the last 12 months, and job done for a year.

It also reminds you at the end of your contract so you can move or stay.

Every other site is some kind of con or back-hander (to the site, not to you); as you say, they compare you against a 'general saving' or standard tariff. MSE allows you to put in your exact figures and tariff and it doesn't bother you to save pennies. MSE even share the switching commission with you.

My advise - avoid nPower like the plague - if you look at their small print, they charge you more for gas in the winter (like, when you need the heating) and less in the summer (when the heating is off). So making a comparison is impossible, and you always end up paying more. Lying, thieving, bar-stewards. And I used to work for them.


----------



## DLGWRX02

still been unable to change! for some reason my address is coming up as de-energised had about 5-6 phone calls with british gas they keep passing me between different areas and still no further since i tried to switch at the end of August!


----------



## Arvi

Our switch to Bulb took place last week as they were coming out the cheapest on comparison sites and a few friends also recommended them - £50 to them, £50 credit to me also. Downside is its a variable rate. Switched on Tuesday and got an email this week saying the monthly price is going up by £18 in November! Theres no exit fee so no issue there.

So will be looking around again and will go back to a fixed rate. Not sure if I should change now as prices may go up again in a month or so as we head to winter?

I change every year and using MSE or U Switch its relatively straight forward using the yearly projections. Just a pain like Sky, and car insurance etc to hunt the best deal every year.


----------



## Darlofan

DLGWRX02 said:


> still been unable to change! for some reason my address is coming up as de-energised had about 5-6 phone calls with british gas they keep passing me between different areas and still no further since i tried to switch at the end of August!


I had issues with BG in last house mixing our meter up with neighbours. It wasn't until someone asked for the meter reference number that it got sorted!


----------



## camerashy

I have been with EON for some year now and found them to be fairly competitive
Just move over to their USwitch account which looks a fair deal.


----------



## richtung

Just signed up to bulb- only slightly dearer (before cashback) than other, lesser know suppliers. However, these lesser known suppliers have really bad reviews. With the £50 referral cashback from Bulb, it makes it a no brainer.

It is a variable tariff but should get 2 months written notice of any intended price rise. As there isn't an exit fee, i can just find another supplier if needs be.

Anyone who wants to join bulb and get £50 cashback, use this link: http://bulb.co.uk/refer/richardc5187 - I get £50 also! only takes 5 mins to sign up. I believe they will also pay upto £120 toward any exit fee to your current supplier!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## possul

Was with eon for a few years paying £110-130 per month direct debit.

Changed to flow energy
Was £65 per month but the recent increase took it to £66 per month


----------



## DLGWRX02

22-8-18 i started this, and since then have had no joy in swapping! I was all set and got in touch with bulb filled in all e forms online etc, the get back to me requesting pictures of both gas and elec meters, which i do, 3 days later email asking for readings which i give 2 more days unable to switch because i'm showing as "De-energised" on the networks database, only people who can resolve this is current siuppliers British Gas!. So i made a phone call, got promised a call back - nothing!, i ve had 3 online live chats, 1 call back after the 2nd chat due to wrong information given, i was then told on 3rd chat session to ring a number (was given to me) told they can sort it this was about 7pm at night i phoned and the answering machine listed working hours 8-5 when the live chat insisted nope they're open 8-8pm, he wouldn't have it until i asked him to ring it himself, to which i got, well i'm only telling you what's on m6 screen, followed by oh i can't help you then, end chat! Finally home early enough to make a call again yesterday, 38 mins put through to about 4 different departments, one of which was credit card payments!? even he didn't know why i went through to him. Got through to home connections only to be told the original call handler could have quite easily done exactly the same thing he was then doing and that was putting a note on the system to investigate!! call back in 48 hours i was then told. Is it any wonder people don't bother if this is all the agro it takes. Anyway i won't call back as i'm off caravaning for a week. So the saga continues....


----------



## danwel

I went online to go an change supplier and the best deal for me was my current supplier. So rang them up and wait for it, to get the best deal i and to actually go through money supermarket as they couldn't offer the tariff directly !!! what a joke


----------



## Arvi

richtung said:


> Just signed up to bulb- only slightly dearer (before cashback) than other, lesser know suppliers. However, these lesser known suppliers have really bad reviews. With the £50 referral cashback from Bulb, it makes it a no brainer.
> 
> It is a variable tariff but should get 2 months written notice of any intended price rise. As there isn't an exit fee, i can just find another supplier if needs be.
> 
> Anyone who wants to join bulb and get £50 cashback, use this link: http://bulb.co.uk/refer/richardc5187 - I get £50 also! only takes 5 mins to sign up. I believe they will also pay upto £120 toward any exit fee to your current supplier!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


Did they tell you about the 18% price rise in November? I joined this month and got the notification days after ! But it seems every provider is upping prices and knowing when ti change is the key, With winter looming i'd imagine the sooner the better.


----------



## Starbuck88

I just got an email saying someone has used my referral link and I'm shortly going to get £20!

I've only listed the link in here, so whoever it is, thank you! You should be getting £20 too!

If anybody else wants to give them a go:

https://lookaftermybills.com/?source=marketing&referral=JAMIE21430


----------



## DLGWRX02

I ended up staying with British Gas, they offered me a fixed rate unlimited energy fir 12 months. I pay £100 per month and I can use as much gas and electric I want. I was paying roughly that possibly a touch more over 12 months. Which meAns I basically running my car for free, for the next 10 months now at least.


----------



## percymon

I keep looking for a better deal, but 6 months into my Avro Energy one I'm still quids in - even with discount codes / referrals etc no-one can get near my current deal (Bulb are £459 + more expensive!)


----------



## andy665

I review every year and have always changed - using uswitch makes it incredibly simple 

Currently with AVRO who is good value and I like the fact you get a statement every month - paying £79 for gas / electric for a 3 bedroom detached house - heating on a lot of the time as I work from home and in credit after 5 months


----------



## LeeH

Change with money super market and you’ll pocket some of the kick back. 

I used quid co last time and made 30 quid IIRC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K777mk2

danwel said:


> I went online to go an change supplier and the best deal for me was my current supplier. So rang them up and wait for it, to get the best deal i and to actually go through money supermarket as they couldn't offer the tariff directly !!! what a joke


EDF then ?
Same here


----------



## Arvi

Money Saving Supermarket and Uswitch and the likes get special deals taht you can't get direct with the supplier. Annoying but not unusual. 

I've just switched via MSE from Bulb to EDF saving £20/month. Bulb were good at the time (September 2018) and then 2 months later ramped the price up due to increase in fuel costs. They are apparently now reducing the costs (its a variable tarrif) but would haev only been a few pound for the year. 

Also from my experience don't accept them changing your smart meter. Until all service providers can read form a standard smart meter it doesn't seem worth the hassle in my opinion. N power installed our meter about 5 years ago, it became redundant almost straight away and now I change yearly anyway.


----------



## GP Punto

On the subject of changing suppliers and meters, I have had bad experiences of meter swaps. One major supplier insisted on a meter swap, they sent two people to do the swap( after three appointments where they failed to turn up and I had taken days off work), the old meter had been mounted on the garage wall, the new larger meter came much further out and the up and over garage door hit the meter on its way up, they said that was the only place the meter could be. I ended up having to change the door to an electric roller shutter. 

A few weeks after the meter installers had been had been I realised that a number of my higher end supplies and an el;ectric drill had gone missing from the garage.

Another meter reading problem ocuured after I changed supplier, two problems in fact, the first was a reader who had no ID, no uniform and a private car as opposed to company van although they did know my name and the energy supplier, I sent them away. Second problem was a reader who had eyes out on stalks as he looked around my garage, I stayed with him. That night the garage was broken into, police said there wasnt enough evidence to link the two.


----------



## Rayaan

I always change each year, definately does work out cheaper

Money saving expert energy club is very good but I think uswitch is great for energy too as some comparison websites give you a comparison in cost against the standard tariff youd be changed to rather than the one you are on. Uswitch gives you both 

Im with Yorkshire Energy right now, no issues at all. Also, no cancellation fees, can move off whenever i want.

Works out cheaper for me to have a higher electricity charge and a lower gas - im using about 50,000 kwh a year and only 4500kwh on electricity


----------



## Simonrev

Well thanks to this thread popping up - I've just gone through Uswitch with all my EON details and have saved £20 a month !!

Cheers


----------



## percymon

Only issue with some of the comparison sites is that you have to tick/untick boxes to see all suppliers, rather than just those that the comparison sites will handle the switch for.


----------

